# High Security Cable ?????



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know their are a few guys on here that know their stuff about metal, any ways I am trying to find either steel cable or braided wire rope, something that bolt cutters cant get through, Im looking to lock my plows up to a concrete pillar I built, so what I need is something thick, im thinking maybe about 1" preferably vinyl coated, any ideas where I can get this, I will need rings at each end for locks, I know home depot uses a thick cable to lock their stuff out side, but no one knows where they get it. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also I know if they want it they will get it, what I am trying to do is make it that much harder and if they try they will make a hell of alot of noise.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*wire rope*

Wire rope that size is ment for building elevators, mine hoists, and cranes and $100 USD

or more per foot depending on the number of strand bundles and strands per bundle,

and the rope thimbles and wire rope clamps are very expensive too.

Any size cutting torch makes little noise so its a battle already lost unfortunately.

Most of the big box stores have cables that are actually a theft alarm cable,

which is a normally closed circuit -when separated the circuit is opened alarm goes off etc.

I know it would cost you less money and aggravation to buy a herd of mafia blocks to circle and protect the plows.

With proper care and feeding a three row high ring of mafia blocks in a running bond brick pattern around your winter goods

will attack any thing that tries to enter the flock of plows you own and if they fall over thay will make some noise,

either by them selves, or by whoever they fall on-not to be morbid.

And I sincerely doubt you will lose a plow in the process.

leon:yow!::waving:


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the good info, I wish their was a way they will never get them but I know if they want them they will get them.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Even a locked garge can be broken into.
Any farm supply store has cable in variuos sizes.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Now you can buy portable, battery powered surface grinders. With a cut off wheel, they can cut the cable in seconds. You just can't win, if they really want it ! You could use a dog to guard it. But,like my DOG they are easily bribed with dog treats or food.


----------



## C&T Landscaping (Apr 14, 2010)

This is what I would use: http://www.awdirect.com/grade-120-bulk-chain-9-32-in-5200-lb-wll-g12-932/bulk-chain/ Not as expensive as a steel cable but made for recovery of big rigs so It should be a little harder to grind through.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

C&T Landscaping;1038327 said:


> This is what I would use: http://www.awdirect.com/grade-120-bulk-chain-9-32-in-5200-lb-wll-g12-932/bulk-chain/ Not as expensive as a steel cable but made for recovery of big rigs so It should be a little harder to grind through.


i think you could cut that chain easier than you could cable.

No matter what you use, cable or chain it can be cut through in a matter of seconds with a 18V dewalt cordless grinder. All it's gonna do is keep the honest people honest.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Locking things up will deter some but not all.Security camera's are cheap these days, If possible look to install a few hidden ones.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would really think people would think if you put up a sign that said " Smile your on Camera". It's in the tree ******!


----------



## stephatan (Jan 5, 2011)

these are made for the Western Ultramount plows

www.secureyourplow.com


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

There is another company that makes plow locks as well. I can't remember the name but I think they were around 50 or 75 bucks for each plow. That might make better sense for you. Good luck.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

stephatan;1197721 said:


> these are made for the Western Ultramount plows
> 
> www.secureyourplow.com


110 bucks for that :laughing: can make it for around 2 in scrap steel. some people take big advantage of others.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

And it leaves that little pad lock right on top where it is easy for a pair of bolt cutters to get to.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure how to explain it but I've seen logging gates that had paddlocks up inside a round piece of pipe, no way to get bolt cutters or grinder on them, torch would be difficult as well. If you did this set up you could use something more ridgid to hook the plows together, make it hard to take just one, doubt anyone cold lift two.


----------



## stephatan (Jan 5, 2011)

or just put a high security padlock on it

http://www.padlocks4less.com/shop/padlocks/high-security


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

YEah, save the effort and use a good chain- or do like I do- I push the lift frame all the way forward (toward the blade) and use the carry chain (MM1) to wrap the headgear and padlock it so the headgear can't be pushed back- can't be attached to a truck.
If you want to theft proof it, lock it in the garage, otherwise make it a hassle for them. Hardened chain and hardened padlocks are the best overall- but beware some are much weaker then advertised. I lock company in the UK did a bunch of reviews of lock up chains and locks for motorcycles and cut through almost all of them in seconds with nothing more than 4foot bolt cutters.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

You can see about 3/4's of the way down what I did. Just like everyone else has said, you can't stop em all though...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108948&highlight=fisher+security


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the idea of putting the plow up against a building tight, so they can not get them off, unless they drag the truck back.

You can not stop a thief, just like others have said, but the more you do will at least slow them down. Also the more you do to keep them from getting stolen the cheaper your insurance should be, and you will be in a better position to collect if it does get gone..


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is anoter option that I have started using. http://store.massdiesel.com/merchan...e=MD-PlowArmour&Category_Code=MassdieselMerch

I use it in conjuction with a chain and pad lock.


----------

